# Please help ~ I need a M&P shampoo bar recipe for people



## josoapgirl (Feb 5, 2008)

I am desperately trying to find a good, simple melt & pour shampoo bar recipe for people.  (I keep seeing ones for pets!)  I had one and lost it!  :cry: 

Do I just need to add castor oil?  If so how much?  Anything else that should be added?  I want it to be all natural.

OR if you have a natural liquid shampoo recipe to share I'd appreciate that too.

THANKS so much!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 5, 2008)

I did a simple yahoo search for "melt pour shampoo bar recipe" & found this:

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/recip ... iate=32880


----------



## josoapgirl (Feb 5, 2008)

*Melt & Pour shampoo bar recipe*

 Thanks so much!  That answers my question for how much castor oil.  Anybody have a clue if the 1 oz beeswax is necessary?


----------



## Lane (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't know you could make a shampoo bar out of MP. Great link Tab. 

Wouldn't all these oils added cause the MP not tho lather well??


----------

